# Faded seats



## misfit77 (Jan 13, 2006)

I have sport seats in my MK4 GTI and the red inserts have faded quite a bit. Is there a way to restore without reupholstering?


----------



## ol_skool_16v (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: Faded seats (misfit77)*

Go to a fabric store and get a paint or dye pen. I just did my 91 GTi seats and my daughters car seat so it would match mine. The letters on my daughters car seat were silver, now theyre red. P4V


----------



## christy (May 22, 2004)

Try to get an old seat from somewhere that's going to be ok to destroy. Cut a patch out from the corresponding section. Turn it over and take a look. Some fabrics - in old vws anyway - are reversible.


----------

